# Wasting milk



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

I am getting reasonable foaming success with my new Rancilio Silvia although it still tends to be slightly less than smooth. The steam tends to be very forceful and blasts the milk around rather than spinning it smoothly creating lots of turbulence. The wand seems a little short. I am also wasting lots of milk as I can't seem to foam a small amount required for one cup. Should you re-use previously foamed milk?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

kedo said:


> The steam tends to be very forceful and blasts the milk around rather than spinning it smoothly creating lots of turbulence. The wand seems a little short. I am also wasting lots of milk as I can't seem to foam a small amount required for one cup.


It sounds like its all to do with where you are positioning the nozzle in the milkand the angle of the jug/nozzel. Just work on finding an angle and position of the nozzle that gives the spinning.

To stop wasting milk use water with a single drop of washing up liquid in it!

It really works and if you do it right should end up looking like properly textured milk.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

No you should not reuse previously heated milk unless you work for Charbucks, Nero etc. What size jug are you using to foam your milk I find that a 12 oz (350ml) jug is fine for 1 cup.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why not weigh the amount of milk required to fill the recipient cup. Then add milk to that figure minus 10% to allow for espresso + foam volume.

You wont waste much doing that


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Silvia and had the same problem, this is how I do it. I use a small 300ml Motta jug which lives in the freezer. I put approximately 150ml of cold semi skimmed cravendale in it, when the Silvia is ready to steam (light out) I purge the steam wand twice and wipe it dry then insert the wand tip into the milk about 10mm, crack the valve open VERY SLIGHTLY with the wand at a slight angle and gently increase the steam until you get the milk moving, lower the jug carefully to introduce a little air and adjust the steam by watching the milk move around the jug, once stretched plunge the wand a bit deeper and adjust the steam to suit, bring it up to 150 degrees F turn off valve before removing wand.

With a small jug/volume of milk You do not need the steam valve wide open, if you do this you will have milk everywhere..


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Thats great advice. I'll give it a try again. I think I have the correct idea but just too much steam and too large a jug. I'd ben advised to open the steam all the way. Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Personally I'd open the steam up , it's either on or not . You can steam small a mounts of milk effectively on a silvia or a bigger steaming machine, with the right sized jug. I used to put my jugs in the fridge but being honest if the technique is right you don't have to .

Good luck !


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Small jug helps to reduce waste (it means your steam wand will reach the milk)!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Kedo

All I can say is what works for me, with a small jug and a small volume of milk this works every time, try it and see with water, crack the valve open and increase slowly.


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Mike. If I open the valve completely, it blows the milk right out of the jug! Big difference from my Gaggia Classic, even with the Rancilio wand.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Exactly my point, with a small amount of milk in a small jug I believe you need to reduce the steam to suit, too much power ends up with milk everywhere. I normally steam enough milk for one cappuccino this way with no problems

Good luck!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whatever works for you guys, but in general it's blowing the milk out because there not enough milk in too big a jug or the position of the nozzle in relation to the milk and the bottom or the sides is incorrect. It is possible to steam small amounts of milk on machines that have way more steam power than a silvia. When Glenn trains on these machines for example his mantra is , steam it's either on or off......


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Maybe so that there is not enough milk for the jug, but if you only want enough milk for one cappuccino then you are wasting a lot of milk by filling the jug more than you need


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whatever works for you guys, but in general it's blowing the milk out because there not enough milk in too big a jug or the position of the nozzle in relation to the milk and the bottom or the sides is incorrect. It is possible to steam small amounts of milk on machines that have way more steam power than a silvia. When Glenn trains on these machines for example his mantra is , steam it's either on or off......


Its all a matter of steam tip position


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I have to agree with Gary and Bootsy here the Sage has more steam power than a Silvia yet with the wand wide open I can steam the correct amount of milk to go in a 5 oz flat white cup in either my black Motta 12 oz jug or my old Rattleware 12 oz jug just got to find the correct position for the wand and make sure the tip is under the surface a little to start with. Don't introduce too much air and you'll be fine.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I steam about 3/4 oz of milk all the time in my 12oz jug.

I used to steam milk in a jug as small as this for macchiatos (this takes some practice!):


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Another tip is to use a TempTag to manage the milk temperature, leaving you to focus on texture.

Regardless of the machine size I always go steam on, or steam off.

Starting position of the steam tip is crucial.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Also, good point about temp, if you're steaming small amounts of milk, be careful, it gets to temperature much quicker.


----------



## Joanna (Feb 14, 2014)

Good ideas, ill try this too,

Thanks


----------

